# Steiner 1859 original



## Deon1963 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi all….

I am trying to get info on a hand plane that I picked up a few days ago. The blade is an Original Steiner 1859 model number 51. The body is made of metal and it has no back handle. Could anyone please assist as to where I can find out more about this tool?

Deon


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to LJ's. Can you post some pictures? I've got a boat load I plane books I thumb threw and I'll keep an eye out for it. Its not listed in either of Roger Smith's books, and a internet search brings up nothing, so its something I'm interested in seeing.

Welcome to LJ's…..

You might try posting it over here to. A lot of plane geeks hang out there.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

When the name is German, the first place to look is Wolfgang Jordans site. 
Here's what he has to say about Steiner:

http://www.holzwerken.de/museum/hersteller/steiner.phtml

You can cut/paste it into google translate if your German is rusty.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have any photographs?


----------



## Deon1963 (Aug 26, 2013)

@ JustJoe…..he he…will try my best.

@ Don W and WayneC ….Was struggling to load the pictures.

Thanks all for your quick replies.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

oh NICE. I have never seen one of those. Thanks for sharing the pictures!!

Does it look like the back had an infill?


----------



## Deon1963 (Aug 26, 2013)

It has that kind of bent infill at the back. Looks handmade.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoa … now that's pretty cool lookin. Wouldn't wanna grab that puppy on a frigid winter day though lol.


----------



## AlfSweden (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi folks, Alf from Sweden just joined this conversation. I have an original Steiner saw that you may find interesting. It is mentioned in the German text about the Steiner company as item 146126.










I have a picture at the above link. Anyone interested? E-mail to alf[dot]ost[at]wordshopintl[dot]com


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Good morning, never have had any of the Steiner planes, but about 30 some years ago I bought a Steiner bench. It has been a great aid in performing woodworking tasks. She is 8 feet long, has the dog system down the front and the front vise and tail vise. Never owned a finer bench. Have fun, make some dust.


----------

